# Word Bearer series



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it worth reading? I've been hearing mixed things about it.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I loved it. The first one, Dark Apostle is my favourite of the lot, but Dark Disciple and Dark Creed are also awesome. You get to see 40k era Word Bearers in all their infamous glory, and they kick ass. Kol Badar and Burias rule! Most definitely recommended!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I would recommend it as well, but the omnibus is coming out soon with a couple additional short stories that haven't been published before so if possible I would wait for that if I were you.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would recommend it as well. Fantastic series although the dark disciple is not as good as the other two, still a very good read though.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive only read the first book and Anthony Reynolds short story about the Word Bearers during HH and its really good. Cant wait for the omnibus.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I've only read the first one and I found it a bit...'bland'. Most of the details were right, but the 'character' of the Word Bearers seemed kinda lost in it. The depiction of the Imperials, how they fought and suffered was good though. Actually, rather memorable, now I think on it.

That said, I seem to be the only person on the planet to criticise _The Outcast Dead_ so don't take me as representative!

I did enjoy the book. Reynolds is a decent writer, it certainly kept me entertained and, in many scenes, a fair bit repelled! (Which, I'm certain, was his objective.)


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I found them to be decent and enjoyable for the most part. The second wasn't that great, I hate to say. Case in point, I don't much recall what the second one was about. Hold on...

Oh, yeah. Tyranids and Dark Eldar. Yeah, not too great (IMHO).

But the first and third were worth reading even if for no other reason than that they really gave you a good, enjoyable view at the internal dynamic and rivalries of a Word Bearers host, as well as the dark zeal with which they approached some pretty horrific homages to the Ruinous Powers.

I don't want to short-sell Anthony Reynolds, though. #1 and #3 were well-written. They had a good balance between personal conflict and physical combat. The underlying reasons for the intra-Legion conflict in the third novel was well worth the price of admission, I think. It put a smile on my face.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Arguably, the best Chaos Space Marine series.

@ Night Lords fans:


----------



## Time 2 Roll (Dec 12, 2011)

I really enjoyed the series and, unlike previous posters, the second book was by far my favorite. :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed the Omnibus (Advanced Review Copy) and am posting my review on The Founding Fields tommorow. I'm going to say that _Dark Apostle_ was my favourite book out of the Omnibus.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, easily the best CSM series out there: best book is probably Soul Hunter but the word bearers books are consistently awesome and gripping. Very much recommended...


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Xisor said:


> I've only read the first one and I found it a bit...'bland'. Most of the details were right, but the 'character' of the Word Bearers seemed kinda lost in it. The depiction of the Imperials, how they fought and suffered was good though. Actually, rather memorable, now I think on it.
> 
> That said, I seem to be the only person on the planet to criticise _The Outcast Dead_ so don't take me as representative!
> 
> I did enjoy the book. Reynolds is a decent writer, it certainly kept me entertained and, in many scenes, a fair bit repelled! (Which, I'm certain, was his objective.)


I agree that the first book was... meh, but the other two are gold IMO. Love the characters and LOVE all the nasty details AR gives!


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

bobss said:


> Arguably, the best Chaos Space Marine series.
> 
> @ Night Lords fans:


Ha! That picture cracked me up...being a Night Lords fan. Really, the NL are some of my favorite books and I think Blood Gorgons was also very good. Since you have heaped so much praise on the Word Bearers I may have to give the omnibus a try.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I think the first two are definitely worth reading, the third one though was a bit of a miss.

They give great details on fluff on a variety of things (can't say too much without spoiling).

The only thing I personally disliked about them (but this is the case with most BL Books) is one minute a single marine can kill 42,000 people with nothing but a toothpick and some string, and then in the next scene an entire company just got obliterated without so much as a 'oh sh*t!'.

So on a consistency line the depiction of the fighting prowess of the Legion can sometimes be strained, but generally the actions the main characters take part in are entertaining and well written, and the characters themselves are deliciously evil. 

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

Marduk has become my favorite 40k CSM after finishing the omnibus. I hope he is revisited at some point.


----------

